# Video - Step-by-step Aquascape



## George Farmer (15 Nov 2016)

Hi all

Here's a video of me aquascaping a Dennerle Scapers Tanks using some very cool plants, and with guest appearance from the legendary Stefan Hummer aka The Plantahuhter!



I hope you like it!

Cheers,
George


----------



## EdwinK (15 Nov 2016)

Nice video. I'm wondering how many more years it will take when Bucephalandras become an 'old' aquarium plant species


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Nov 2016)

Lets see it in 2-3 months how it evolved.


----------



## alto (15 Nov 2016)

Just watched the Visit to Dennerle video as well - love that tank in the last scenes!

(much more my sort of tank than the award winning IAPLC diorama's )


----------

